# CANT WAIT!!!!!!!



## squalsqualbang (Feb 19, 2006)

SEASON STARTS THURSDAY My buddy 3006 shooter and i are going after gobblers this weekend. WE have been scouting and there are big ol suckers everywhere. WE called today just to see if they would respond and within two or three minutes two monsters came running! We cant wait! these are big old dominate toms. Some might be call shy any tips for thoose ol boys

THANX Happy Hunting


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Ive got to wait 3 more weeks for my week. Good luck and post some pics if you bang one.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

The best advice I can give, is don't call preseason. You may feel as though it won't affect the birds. But the next guy says the same and the next and so on. Before you know the birds ARE call shy. Happens around here there's a few guys that start on the birds weeks before the season. Then they wonder why they can't get the slammer they've been working. Owl hoot early mornings to find where they're roosting pre season thats it. Then get the he!! out of that area. Don't Call

Good luck on your opener, I got to wait till may 1st.


----------



## squalsqualbang (Feb 19, 2006)

We havent really called out there yet. We didnt want to educate them. And ive never heard them gobble to a hoot, but Ive done it with a coyote howler. We have had two guys caught shooting preseason a few sections down from my place but the birds we are after havent been shot at any. I will be sure to post a picture of the one I shoot Im going to call up one for my little sister,My best friend, and my dad. We are taking one tom off of each of our places. Anyway thanx for all the help ill tell you how it turns out

:sniper: + :beer: =


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I got nine days till I go in MN then the next weekend I am off to MO for the opener....can't wait. But like Cut em stated....do not preseason call. IF you get the urge to call....go where you will not be hunting and educate those birds. Go to a state park, refuge, etc. Those birds, in my area, can't be hunted. So they are open game for calling and video taping. Good luck.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Mine starts this weekend but we'll be chasing snow geese.  I'm going to get after a scouted tom next week.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Heard the first gobbles of the year last night out at my place. Should be another good year. I'll be out Sunday morning!


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

You guys are killin' me!!  I know, patience. Anybody try that Primos Peacock 3-in-1 call for locating? Ive heard itll make them shock gooble pretty good later in the morning or early afternoon, but looking for first hand info..


----------



## squalsqualbang (Feb 19, 2006)

Sorry man havent used it but my friend has one ill find out if it works for you man. Sorry about givin you an itchy finger.


----------

